# You can't shoot waterfowl with a 28ga...



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I know there are several guys on here hunting waterfowl with the 28ga like hammernhonnkers, paddler, and woolybugger. I've done a little bit of hunting with the 28 the last week or two, but I like the high density stuff out of my small bore guns.

Loaded up 50 rounds and dropped into my favorite little late season duck spot. I loaded up some loads last fall and tried a variety of chokes. I cannot stress enough for the guys using this high density stuff for waterfowl, how an open choke is the best option. Here is the 40 yard pattern with HW15 7/8oz using BPI TPS 28ga wad in a cheddite hull using a SKII choke.










Start of the hunt, I get down to the river and jump 3 ducks, my first 2 shots and drop 2 drake mallards at about 10-15 yards, 2 shots, 2 birds down. After a while I have a longer shot, about 45 yards, I figure the numbers don't lie, so take a chance, one shot and another drake hits the dirt. Kick up a ton of ducks, I wait patiently for a flock to pass over head and shoot 3 shots and drop the wideon and hen mallard, one at 25 and one at 35 yards. Wait a little while longer and have a lone mallard about 50 yard up flying right over head, first shot behind him, I make the adjustment on the second shot and he hits the snow. Good thing there is snow, I follow his blood trail to his hiding spot and dispatch him. Pack up and on the way out jump another drake and drop him at about 45 yards with a single shot. I will admit, I don't know that I have ever shot a more effective combination of gun and shell. I've got 7 birds down with 9 shots and no cripple shots required. Here is the pic:










So to see if this is a fluke, I head down to another spot the next day. Today, it is all green, if it doesn't have a green head, I'm not shooting it. Tougher day, the birds in this spot do not hold as good and I'm left with 40+ yard shots except for 1 at about 10 yards. After 3 hours I've got 6 birds down, have shot 7 shells, but lost a lone cripple, it falls in the thick stuff and I just can't find a trail, blood, nothing. I have validated what I found out the night before, this load/gun combo is incredible, I only wish it was a little cheaper. Here is an ugly pic from day 2:










A couple days later I'm back on the 20ga, this time with a 1 1/4oz load of HW13 #4. There is 3 of us hunting over decoys on a public spot that gets hunted a lot. I know we're in for a tough hunt, 1 guy is shooting Federal high Density in a 12ga, the other guy is shooting Steel BB in a 12ga and we had a flock of ducks come in, we each take a shot or two and drop a couple birds, there is a greenhead about 60 yards away going away, I've got 1 more shell and line it up and pull the trigger, the duck drops, I walk out there and the dog has the mallard dead in its mouth before I get half way, I finish walking out the where the dog picked it up and pace backwards. 67 long strides. I like ducks in my face, nothing more fun than finishing ducks, but it is good to know you can reach out and touch them if needs be. Finished off the day with a 3 man limit.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool Post! 8) Looks like those ducks didnt know the difference between a 28ga and a 12ga....


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

one word...

Nice!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

What is the gun?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's the gun I want BAD!!! I just petted one at Scheels an hour ago.  

Benelli Ultra light 28 ga with the 24 inch barrel. Gimmy Gimmy Gimmy!!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's the gun I want BAD!!! I just petted one at Scheels an hour ago.
> 
> Benelli Ultra light 28 ga with the 24 inch barrel. Gimmy Gimmy Gimmy!!!


You made a horrible mistake, I picked it up one time at Cabelas on a whim and couldn't stop thinking about it for about 2 months until I bought it. I will caution you as well that once you start hunting with it, your SxS and O/U don't get taken out nearly as much.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

what's your take on a .410 for waterfowl? I have a side by side I want to use for teal on my opener spot but not sure what it will shoot. I'm guessing I'd have to special order some tungsten shot for it. worried any steel out of it might harm the barrel.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, great post toasty!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

toasty said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > That's the gun I want BAD!!! I just petted one at Scheels an hour ago.
> ...


For quail and chukars, I think it's THE gun I want. I'm currently shooting my old Super 90 20 ga right now and love it. But I think I'd love that 28 even more. 8) For huns sharptails and roosters I'll keep shooting my 525 Citori 20 ga.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

steel shot Xpert loads for $109 a case http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/winc ... -1819.html
Estate lead shot $119 a case http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/esta ... -2406.html
Fiocchi lead shot $99 a case http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/fioc ... p-378.html

I want a 28 ga. too but I need to get a semi auto in 20 ga. first
I am really liking the smaller bores more and more. One question I have is why isn't the 16 gauge more popular? I wish somebody would make a semi-auto with screw in chokes. Steel shot is expensive and hard to come by also in 16 ga.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> what's your take on a .410 for waterfowl? I have a side by side I want to use for teal on my opener spot but not sure what it will shoot. I'm guessing I'd have to special order some tungsten shot for it. worried any steel out of it might harm the barrel.


The biggest problem I see with shooting a 410 SxS is the same problem I have shooting no-tox out of my fixed choke SxS, my chokes are too tight for good patterns. If your 410 SxS is choked cylinder, skeet or IC you may be fine, but my experience is the tighter chokes on small bores with tungsten based shot have horrible patterns.

If you reload, there are several alternatives like nice shot, itx, bismuth, or tungsten poly and will only cost around $1 a shell. If you don't you can shoot hevi shot classic doubles for about $2.50 a shell. I've got some spare #6 tung poly and a little bit of #6 and #7.5 bismuth lying around if you're serious, PM and I can get you set up.



TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm currently shooting my old Super 90 20 ga right now and love it.


The super 90 20ga is Best shotgun ever made IMO. I am going to be buried with mine, it will probably be wore out by then anyway as it is probably pushing around 10,000 hunting loads and a ton of scars to prove it.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Lies, All LIES! You can not kill waterfowl with a 28 :evil: 

















Looks like some great hunts Toasty 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I love them photos toasty. I've also been thinking about shooting a 20 gauge at ducks. It would be fun.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Good looking photos. Looks like you are a pretty good shot. I think if a hunter takes the time to figure out the right load for his gun and takes the time to practice with it, then someone can't fault him for doing his homework. The 28ga is a pretty nice gun!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I love the pics and the hunt. I think that heavier than lead shot is the ticket. I've had the priviledge of hunting waterfowl with a 28ga. and it was an absolute blast. I believe I was shooting 5/8oz of steel #6 (Paddler provided the shells and the gun, thanks again). Between us we even harvested an average sized Canada goose that day, and a good handfull of large ducks.
The only thing that I found lacking was the "knock down" factor. We held off our shots to only those at "close" range. I believe most were 15 yards and in. And still it took a bit for the birds to perish (IMHO). Nothing against the gauge at all, quite the contrary. My favorite by far, just fun little guns to shoot. I just don't think steel that small carries enough energy. I'm sure there are charts that will prove me wrong, just personal opinion. But heavier than lead alternatives would be the ticket in my opinion.
I have always kind of followed the "minus 2 sizes" theory where steel shot is concerned. Meaning, take your steel size and subtract 2, then you have an equvilant lead size. Just a rule of thumb by no means a scientific endeavor. Using that steel #6 would be like lead #8 and just a tad small, for me. But on that note I have always preferred larger sized shot anyway.
If I ever get the hankering to hunt again and can talk Paddler into inviting me along again, I may have pony up and buy a box or two of the heavy stuff for Paddler and myself to try out. We'll see.

Later,
Kev


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

What an amazing post ....... BAM!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

kev said:


> If I ever get the hankering to hunt again and can talk Paddler into inviting me along again, I may have pony up and buy a box or two of the heavy stuff for Paddler and myself to try out. We'll see.


If you guys ever do a 28ga hunt, if you invite me along, I'll provide the shells. I'd love to see paddler's reaction to what these will do with high density. A hero shot with all 28ga guns would be cool.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> kev said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever get the hankering to hunt again and can talk Paddler into inviting me along again, I may have pony up and buy a box or two of the heavy stuff for Paddler and myself to try out. We'll see.
> ...


Can I come and bring my ugly little pump 870 28 and my cannon 100mm-400mm L glass???

How about it Paddler???


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I want a 28 ga. too but I need to get a semi auto in 20 ga. first
> I am really liking the smaller bores more and more.


FM don't hold back man.................Just get both and get it over with


----------

